# Islands ICE !!



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Got a report this morning from a Friend who lives on North Bass Island.As far as he can see it is Ice ! It is starting again ! Will see what happens ? I might get some pic's from him I will post ?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Mike, if she locks up this week and our small warm up doesn't turn out too bad, I believe there is hope...


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

This morning out of the Toledo shipping channel. 

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/tol2/


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh hell yea! thanks for the update.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

For now on Mich side. If ya look at the prev pics onn the cam at the lighthouse you can almost see it form.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I drove up to catawba this morning.......looks like ice just shy of south bass......green looked to be open water. Giant ice shoves where ice meets water. Couple weeks in close will be good or air boat to the islands.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

looks good, Lets hope this is a sign of things to come,
http://lakeweb1.viewnetcam.com:5000...ion=Move&SendMethod=1&Language=0&PanTiltMin=0


----------



## tadslyman (Apr 6, 2009)

Ice all around Middle Bass


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Between the Top two North Bass & Middle Bass ! Looking good!


----------

